# Permethrin



## frankp (Aug 14, 2014)

I've been reading up on Permethrin as an insect repellent for hiking/camping use and most of the information I've found has been on hammock forums and a couple of archery forums. Since there seems to be a fair number of outdoors type folks associated here I figured I'd ask if anyone has experience with it, positive or negative.

I just bought a bottle of "Happy Jack Kennel Dip II", which is 17% permethrin and mixed it down to ~.5% in a gallon of water (to 4 oz of the permethrin solution) and soaked a bunch of my clothes, my tent rain tarps and some other gear in it. 

So far so good as this stuff is water based and doesn't carry the horrific smell some of the other permethrin products do.

This stuff is used by the military (which doesn't necessarily mean it's safe) for deployment to "nasty places" to help prevent vector born diseases like malaria, denge fever etc.

So, like I said, anyone have any experiences with using this in the past? How effective was it for you?


----------



## brown down (Aug 14, 2014)

I have never used that stuff. I have had limes disease twice as well as a lot of my hunting buddies. you get that one time you won't ever want to have it again! we coat our clothes and gear a few weeks ahead of season and let them air dry outside. this stuff is amazing! the back of the can is a little alarming as far as how bad it is, DON'T SPRAY ON YOUR SKIN LOL and don't wash before you eat or smoke.... hell I would rather die from this crap than get limes again lol..

I spend a ton of time in the woods and bar none this is the best stuff I have found. nothing worse than either being pestered by them or getting worse finding a tick on you and it is odorless once it dries.. if a deer can get within 5 yards of me its odorless!


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 14, 2014)

We use it alot up here in the north woods Frank, and it works great. I buy it by the concentrated quart , dilute it and spray our campsite. Keeps the ticks in check. We also use it in spring for turkey hunting, and it works equally well.


----------



## frankp (Aug 14, 2014)

browndown, what's the percentage of permethrin in that? I can't read the amounts from the picture. Most "human use" formulas are less than 1% but permethrin is permethrin. I bought the one I did because it's water based (rather than petroleum based, which is bad for materials like nylon) and because it's effectively odorless once dry. I bought the "bulk" version because it's significantly cheaper and lasts longer as a soak than a spray on does. (My application should last for ~100 washes of the clothing, for example).

Eagle, what brand do you use?

Thanks all for the replies. I'm mostly worried about ticks since it's been bad around here the last couple of years and I really don't want my kids to deal with lyme disease. (I don't particularly want to deal with it myself, for that matter.)


----------



## brown down (Aug 14, 2014)

.5%... where did you get it from? I may try that route in rifle season. its hard breaking habits I have for archery!!! yea I believe this application will only last for only a few washings but no doubt effective lol i didn't look to see what the ingredients were until you asked . same crap just aerosol


----------



## SENC (Aug 14, 2014)

I use it regularly (meaning annually, sometimes twice a year, before fall and spring hunting seasons). I have found very few ticks since I started using it despite being in known tick infested areas, and those have been crawlers that probably came in on something other than treated clothing. Also keeps other creepy crawlies off, though you still need to treat skin or tote a thermacell to ward off the skeeters. Though I prefer the water-based, I don't mind the other because I treat the day/night before and leave the clothes on the fence for a few hours or overnight, so the carrier flashes off and the smell is gone. For me, protection seems to last 2-3 months or a few washes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 14, 2014)

Frank, we use a product from our local farm supply dealer, called Country Vet FarmGard. It is a 13.30% concentration
For hunting we use the spray can stuff from Cabelas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't go into the woods without it. Great stuff and I have not seen a tick in years.


----------

